# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Πατρικαί Νουθεσίαι.

## silver

=========================================================================================
*ΠΑΤΡΙΚΑΙ ΝΟΥΘΕΣΙΑΙ

ΓΕΡΟΝΤΟΣ ΕΦΡΑΙΜ
(του εν Αριζόνα, U.S.A )
ΙΔΡΥΤΟΥ 20 ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΩΝ
ΕΙΣ Η.Π.Α ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑΔΑ
ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟΥ
ΙΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΝΗΣ ΦΙΛΟΘΕΟΥ

ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟΝ Α΄

Περί σωτηρίας ψυχής και Παραδείσου.

1)	Επιστολή*

Τώρα την Άνοιξιν, που η φύσις φορεί την ωραιοτέραν της στολήν, ανέκφραστος η απόλαυσις, όταν συνοδεύεται με πνευματικήν κατάστασιν. Όντως τα πάντα εν σοφία εποίησεν ο άγιος Θεός! Δεν χορταίνει η ψυχή να θεωρεί το κάλλος της φύσεως, ώ, εάν ανεβάση τον νουν του και υπέρ την γήϊνον ταύτην σφαίραν, εις την άνω Ιερουσαλήμ, εις τα αμήχανα κάλλη του παραδείσου, εκεί πλέον σταματά την ενέργειάν του ο πεπερασμένος και γήϊνος νους.
Εάν εδώ εις την εξορίαν, εις την γην του κλαυθμώνος και της κατάρας, έδωκεν ο άγιος Θεός τοιαύτης καλλονής απόλαυσιν, ποία άραγε έσται εκεί, που κατοικεί Αυτός ο Θεός;
Όντως «ουκ άξια τα παθήματα του νυν καιρού, προς την μέλλουσαν δόξαν και ευτυχίαν»! 
(Ρωμ.8,18 ).
Θέωσις, παιδί μου, εις τους ουρανούς, εκεί αφαιρέσει Κύριος ο Θεός παν δάκρυον εκ των οφθαλμών και λύπην και πόνον και στεναγμόν. Διότι εκεί βασιλεύει πολίτευμα αγγελικόν, όπου το έργον ύμνοι και ωδαί πνευματικαί!
Εκεί Σαββατισμός αιώνιος! Εν χαρά μετά του Πατρός μας Θεού, που μας περιμένει, πότε να γίνωμεν έτοιμοι, δια να μας καλέση δια πάντα πλησίον Του!
Εκεί κάθε σεσωσμένη ψυχή θα ζη μέσα εις άβυσσον αγάπης, γλυκύτητος, χαράς, εκπλήξεως και θάμβους!

=========================================================================================

----------


## mojiro

::

----------


## klarabel

Οινος Εφραίμ...ει καρδίες ανθρώπων !!  ::

----------


## silver

========================================================================================
*ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟΝ Α΄

Περί σωτηρίας ψυχής και Παραδείσου.

2 ) Επιστολή*

Θα έλθη καιρός, θα σημάνη ημέρα, θα έλθη στιγμή, όπου θα κλείσουν αυτά τα μάτια και θα ανοιχθούν τα της ψυχής. Τότε θα ίδωμεν νέον κόσμον, νέας υπάρξεις, καινήν κτίσιν, νέαν ζωήν μη έχουσαν τέρμα. Ο τίτλος της: «Αθανασία άπειρος». Η μεγάλη πατρίς άνω, άφθαρτος, αιώνιος, η άνω Ιερουσαλήμ, η μήτηρ των πρωτοτόκων, ένθα θα σκηνώσουν αι λελυτρωμέναι ψυχαί, τας οποίας απέπλυνεν εκ του ρύπου το αίμα του Αρνίου του ακάκου!
Τις δύναται να εκφράση δια λόγου και γραφίδος την χαράν, την αγαλλίασιν, την ευτυχίαν των σεσωσμένων εκείνων μακαρίων ψυχών; Μακάριοι οι εν Κυρίω αποθανόντες, ότι αναμένει αυτούς ο πλούτος της του Θεού χρηστότητος. Μακάριος όστις κερδίση λαχνόν δια την άνω πανήγυριν, πλούτος αναφαίρετος, δόξα ως Αυτός ο Θεός είπε: «και είπα υιοί υψίστου, τέκνα Θεού, κληρονόμοι Θεού, συγκληρονόμοι Χριστού».
Ο Κύριος προ του πάθους παρεκάλει τον Ουράνιον Πατέρα δια τους μαθητάς Του και δια τους μέλλοντας πιστεύειν δι’ αυτών: «Πάτερ, ους δέδωκάς μοι, θέλω ίνα όπου ειμί εγώ κακείνοι ώσι μετ’ εμού, ίνα θεωρώσι την δόξαν την εμήν ην δέδωκάς μοι, ότι ηγάπησάς με προ καταβολής κόσμου» (Ιωαν. 17,24 ).
Πόση η αγάπη του Ιησού δι’ ημάς! Έλαβε την ανθρωπίνην φύσιν και εκρεμάσθη επί του Σταυρού, αποδίδοντας εις ημάς την ελευθερίαν και την εξόφλησιν του χρέους προς τον Ουράνιόν Του Πατέρα, και ως προσφιλέστατος αδελφός, μας αξιώνει της συγκληρονομίας, του απείρου πλούτου, του Ουρανίου Του Πατρός!
Ω, οποία αγάπη προς ημάς! Ω, της ψυχρότητός μας προς Αυτόν! Ω, της αχαριστίας μου προς τον ευεργέτην μου! Θεέ μου, Θεέ μου, λυπήσου με και μη με καταδικάσης ανταξίως των έργων μου!

=========================================================================================

----------


## bedazzled

Καλημέρα Ιάσωνα ...

----------


## kinglyr

ωραίος, όχι εμένα μ' αρέσει, δίνει έναν άλλο τόνο στο forum...  ::  
ωραίος!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Έχουμε και εμείς στο AWMN έναν ηγούμενο-καρχαρία πάντως... αλλά δεν τον έχω δει να λέει κάνα στιχάκι, μόνο κάτι τροπάρια που ρίχνει στους συνforum - συνομιλητές του κατά καιρούς!!!  ::

----------


## yorgos

> ωραίος, όχι εμένα μ' αρέσει, δίνει έναν άλλο τόνο στο forum...  
> ωραίος!!!    
> Έχουμε και εμείς στο AWMN έναν ηγούμενο-καρχαρία πάντως... αλλά δεν τον έχω δει να λέει κάνα στιχάκι, μόνο κάτι τροπάρια που ρίχνει στους συνforum - συνομιλητές του κατά καιρούς!!!


+1  ::   ::

----------


## silver

=========================================================================================
*ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟΝ Α΄

Περί σωτηρίας ψυχής και Παραδείσου.

3 ) Επιστολή*

Είθε ο Θεός καθώς πνευματικώς μας ήνωσεν αρρήκτω δεσμώ, ούτω να μας αξιώση και εις την ουράνιον Αυτού βασιλείαν να είμεθα ομού, ίνα καθήμεθα εις την πνευματικήν Τράπεζαν των Θείων Αυτού αγαθών εντρυφώντες και ενούμενοι με τον Ουράνιον Πατέρα, όπου υπάρχουν εν Αυτώ οι ποταμοί οι αέναοι των θείων Αυτού ναμάτων. Ω, τι μέγας προορισμός! Ω, τι μέγα αποκύημα των προσκαίρων θλίψεων!
Τα τέκνα του Θεού με στολάς ουρανίους, λελαμπρυσμένα θα φαίνωνται τα θεία χαρακτηριστικά εν τω προσώπω αυτών, θα εισέλθουν εις την πατρικήν κληρονομίαν, κατάπαυσιν πλέον αιωνίαν!
Θα περιέρχωνται τα ουράνια εκείνα σκηνώματα και θεωρούντες τον άπειρον εκείνον πλούτον, θα διατελούν εν εκστάσει χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνωνται ότι παρέρχονται αιώνες! Ω, τι μέγας προορισμός δια τον άνθρωπον!
Αλλά εικών θλιβερά αμαυρώνει την αγαθήν θεωρίαν ταύτην, και αύτη εστί ότι πρώτον εγώ δεν θα μετάσχω εις όλην αυτήν την ένδοξον ευτυχίαν, η οποία τώρα μεν είναι θεωρία, κατόπιν θα λάβη σάρκα και οστά, δηλαδή την πραγματοποίησίν της, και δεύτερον, ότι οι άνθρωποι βαδίζουν έχοντες άγνοιαν του μεγάλου τούτου προορισμού, και ως εκ τούτου η άγνοια γεννά τον θάνατον από τον Θεόν!
Η αμαρτία ήτο η αρχική καταστροφή της παραδεισιακής ευτυχίας του ανθρώπου και αύτη συνεχίζει το καταστρεπτικόν της έργον εισέτι επί τούτου. Αλλοίμονον! Ο Άδης ποιμανεί ημάς.
Ω Θεέ μου, Σαβαώθ, φώτισον το σκότος των καρδιών μας, ίνα ίδωμεν Σε, το αληθινόν φως, το μακάριον φως, που φωτίζει και χαροποιεί τας καρδίας των φίλων Σου, φώτισον ημάς, ίνα Σε ακολουθήσωμεν μέχρι της αιωνίου καταπαύσεως. Αμήν.

=========================================================================================

----------


## commando

+1=1

----------


## vmanolis

Αμήν.  ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

Vig είσαι απίστευτος !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## silver

> αλήθειαν λέγω εν χριστώ ου ψεύδομαι συμμαρτυρούσης μοι της συνειδήσεως μου εν πνεύματι αγίω



Φίλε "Vigor", αν θέλεις απαντάς: Γνωρίζεις και την Π. Διαθήκη τόσο καλά

όσο και την Κ.Δ ;

Νάσαι καλά!

=========================================================================================

----------


## silver

=========================================================================================
Σε κάποιο περιοδικό είχα διαβάσει ότι κάποιος μηχανολόγος είχε την ικανότητα να πιάνει με την ακοή του τη βλάβη μιας μηχανής. Στο θάλαμο που είχε τις προβληματικές μηχανές έμπαινε μόνος του και άκουγε προσεκτικά τον ήχο τους. Το αφτί του έπιανε κάθε «κλικ», κάθε αλλαγή ήχου ή κραδασμού, και έτσι μπορούσε να προσδιορίσει τα πρώτα σημάδια του προβλήματος της κάθε μηχανής ξεχωριστά. 

Έτσι και ο Θεός μας γνωρίζει έναν έναν προσωπικά. Παρακολουθεί τις σκέψεις μας, τα αισθήματα μας, συνεχώς. Ακούει τις κραυγές και τους στεναγμούς της καρδιάς μας. Ξέρει πότε είμαστε «τσακισμένοι» ή έχουμε χάσει το ρυθμό μας και όταν στη δυσκολία μας Τον επικαλεστούμε, ξέρει ακριβώς τι μας χρειάζεται και θα το δώσει. Και αυτό έχει μεγάλη αξία και παρηγοριά να το γνωρίζει ο καθένας μας. 

Μην ξεχνάμε, πως τον Χριστό, έχουμε Φίλο θαυμαστό, που δεν προδίδει και δεν εγκαταλείπει και που μπορούμε να του εναποθέτουμε τον πόνο μας, την στενοχώρια μας. «Εν τη στενοχωρία μου επεκαλέσθην τον Κύριον και προς τον Θεόν μου εβόησα και ήκουσε την φωνήν μου»
(Ψαλμ. ιη: 6 ) 

Αλλά τι παρήγορο και γλυκό είναι να ακούς κι από τα ίδια τα χείλη του Κυρίου: '' Ότι και αν ζητήσεις από τον Πατέρα στο Όνομά Μου, Θα στο δώσει σύμφωνα με το θέλημα Του''
(Ιωαν. κεφ ιε': 16 ). 

=========================================================================================

----------


## JollyRoger

> Φίλε "Vigor", αν θέλεις απαντάς:


 το θράσος το απέραντο έτσι;  :: 

αφού δεν απαντάς σε ερωτήσεις, με ποιά λογική τις θέτεις;

----------


## silver

> το θράσος το απέραντο έτσι; 
> 
> αφού δεν απαντάς σε ερωτήσεις, με ποιά λογική τις θέτεις;




Σου λέει κάποιος μια κουβέντα, που σε πικραίνει. Τι πιο εύκολο, να του απαντήσεις και συ και με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Να τον «πατήσεις στον κάλο» του. Και τι θα βγη; Όχι μόνο θα τρυπήσης χειρότερα τα χέρια σου από τα αγκάθια του αδελφού σου, αλλά και θα κάνεις μια «ωραία επίδειξη» και των δικών σου αγκαθιών! Και συνήθως συμβαίνει τα αγκάθια του αδελφού σου να είναι αγκαθάκια κάστανου, ενώ τα δικά σου είναι ... γαϊδουράγκαθα! 

Νάσαι πάντα καλά.  ::  

=========================================================================================

----------


## silver

=========================================================================================
*ΟΧΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΥΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΗ* 

Μια μέρα η βασίλισσα Σεμίραμις των Αιγυπτίων ζήτησε από τον βασιλιά σύζυγό της μια χάρη. Να βασιλεύσει κι αυτή μια μόνο μέρα, για να χαρεί κι αυτή τη βασιλεία. 

Ο βασιλιάς χαμογέλασε, αλλά δεν έδωσε απάντηση. Αυτή όμως πάλι και πάλι παρακαλούσε και ικέτευε το βασιλιά να της επιτρέψει να βασιλεύσει για μια μόνο μέρα. 

Με τα πολλά παρακάλια έπεισε στο τέλος το βασιλιά που υποχώρησε και της είπε: Επιτέλους θα σου κάνω τη χάρη να βασιλεύσεις για μια μόνο μέρα και να δούμε τι θα κάνεις. 

Αυτή με χαρά έπεσε στα πόδια του και τον προσκύνησε :σκλάβα σου όλη μου τη ζωή θα είμαι, του είπε. Ο βασιλιάς έδωσε διαταγή ότι την άλλη μέρα από την ανατολή μέχρι τη δύση θα βασιλεύσει η Σεμίραμις και σ’ αυτή θα υπακούουν. 

Την άλλη μέρα το πρωί η Σεμίραμις κάθεται χαρούμενη στο θρόνο με το στέμμα και το δαχτυλίδι-σφραγίδα στο χέρι της. Πρώτη διαταγή της να συλλάβουν το βασιλιά και να τον κλείσουν στη φυλακή. 

Δεύτερη διαταγή, να αποκεφαλίσουν το βασιλιά και να φέρουν το κεφάλι του μπροστά της. Το σχέδιό της πέτυχε. Έμεινε πια αυτή μόνη βασίλισσα όχι μια μέρα, αλλά για όλη της τη ζωή. 

Ας προσέξουμε λοιπόν κι εμείς αδελφοί μου, γιατί η φοβερή “Σεμίραμις”, η ΑΜΑΡΤΙΑ έρχεται με παρακάλια και μας ζητά να την πράξουμε και να της δώσουμε τόπο στη ζωή μας ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ. 

Ας προσέξουμε μην την αφήσουμε να πάρει τη σφραγίδα της δικής μας καρδιάς στο χέρι. Αν την αφήσουμε και υποχωρήσουμε για μια φορά, πρώτη διαταγή της θα είναι να μας φυλακίσει στην τυραννία των παθών και στο τέλος να μας φονεύσει πνευματικά. Προσοχή! Μην την αφήσουμε να μας κυριέψει. 
Όχι στην πρώτη υποχώρηση!

=========================================================================================

----------


## silver

=========================================================================================
*ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟΝ Β΄

Περί θλίψεων, πόνων και κόπων.

19 ) Επιστολή*

Δια την λύπην που έχεις εις την ψυχήν σου ένεκεν των αμαρτιών, καλόν είναι και ωφέλιμον. Μόνον όταν σε οδηγή εις την απόγνωσιν, τότε είναι καθαρώς δαιμονικόν. Αμέσως να στρέφεσαι προς την ελπίδα και να λέγης: «Εφ’ όσον μετανοώ δι’ όλα, ελπίζω ότι όλα μου είναι συγκεχωρημένα. Δεν υπάρχει αμάρτημα νικών την ευσπλαχνίαν του Θεού. Όσον μεγάλα και αν είναι τα αμαρτήματα, αφού προσεγγίσουν τη μετανοία, διελύθησαν. Ω βάθος ταπεινώσεως, ανεξικακίας και ευσπλαχνίας του Κυρίου». 
Ας λάβουν θάρρος, όλοι όσοι υπάρχουν βαρυποινίται, ότι υπάρχει Θεός, ο οποίος ου λογίζεται ό,τι κακόν και αν πράξωμεν προς Αυτόν, συγχωρεί πάσαν αμαρτίαν, μόνον να μετανοήσωμεν ειλικρινά. Υπόμεινε, παιδί μου, τας δοκιμασίας και ευ σοι γένηται, υπομονή, ναι, υπομονή, και αύτη θα μας ανοίξη τας πύλας του παραδείσου.

=========================================================================================

----------


## JollyRoger

ελεισον ελεισον  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε τι θα γίνει με αυτόν εδώ... Πατρικαί Νουθεσίαι και κουραφέξαλα. Θα τραβήξει πολύ το αστείο?  :: 
Έχει καταντήσει Αγγελίες η φάση.

----------


## spirosco

Αφηστε ρε τον ανθρωπο να αγιασει  ::

----------


## yorgos

Έλα ντε, κοίτα νευράκια ο πρόεδρος  :: 


> Ρε τι θα γίνει με αυτόν εδώ... Πατρικαί Νουθεσίαι και κουραφέξαλα. Θα τραβήξει πολύ το αστείο? 
> Έχει καταντήσει Αγγελίες η φάση.

----------


## JollyRoger

::  

http://orthodoxia.forumup.gr/about459-orthodoxia.html
http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=143696&start=0
http://www.analogion.com/forum/showthre ... 590&page=3

----------


## silver

> Ρε τι θα γίνει με αυτόν εδώ... Πατρικαί Νουθεσίαι και κουραφέξαλα. Θα τραβήξει πολύ το αστείο? 
> Έχει καταντήσει Αγγελίες η φάση.





Έτσι, τέτοια λόγια και καλλίτερα από τα δικά σου έλεγαν

και άλλοι. Τότε κατεδάφιζαν τους ναούς του "γιού του ξυλουργού"

και τώρα, με πρώτη την κυβέρνηση, αναγείρουν Ναούς προς δόξαν

Του Κυρίου και Θεού μας Ιησού Χριστού, στη Μόσχα!....


Δεν βλέπεις άραγε τα εκατομμύρια πιστών και απίστων να θαυμάζουν

κάθε χρόνο τα μεγαλεία της Ανάστασης στο Ναό των Ιεροσολύμων;

Τον ποταμό Ιορδάνη να αλλάζει κατεύθυνση την ώρα που βάζει το Σταυρό ο 

Πατριάρχης στα νερά του, έμπροσθεν χιλιάδων πιστών και απίστων, κάθε χρόνο;


Δεν έτυχε ποτέ στη ζωή σου να δεις δαιμονιζόμενο/η και να σου αποκαλύπτει 

έμπροσθεν όλων τα αμαρτήματά σου, χωρίς να σε έχει δει ποτέ;


Που ζεις εσύ άνθρωπε;


Και επειδή δεν χαϊδεύω, και παρουσιάζω ωμή την πραγματικότητα, σε πληροφορώ

αργά ή γρήγορα σε περιμένει ένας άδειος "χώρος". Από εκεί και πέρα δεν περνάει η

αγάπη Του αλλά η δικαιοσύνη Του. 

Θα οδηγηθείς έμπροσθέν Του, θα γονατίσεις,

θα Του ζητήσεις έλεος, αλλά θα είναι αργά, για σένα, αν δεν αλλάξεις!

Έχεις το αυτεξούσιο να κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις, Εδώ, ΟΧΙ όμως Εκεί!!


Τις "φιλοσοφίες" σου, τις είπαν πολλοί, καλλίτερα από εσένα, και πολύ ανώτεροι από

σένα, αλλά αφανίστηκαν...


Είθε να πέσουν τα λέπια από τα μάτια σου, πριν είναι αργά...


========================================================================================

----------


## θανάσης

+ (Δεν είναι το θετικό πρόσημο)

----------


## JollyRoger

μήπως συνειδητοποιείς αγαπητέ silver, οτι τα "κηρύγματα" που μας πλασάρεις, στην ουσία είναι προπαγάνδα του τύπου: "διαίρει και βασίλευε" στο επίπεδο της γης ως συνόλου;

ποιανού τα συμφέροντα εξυπηρετεί η προπαγάνδα σου;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από silver
> 
> Ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. Είμαι ένα πρόσωπο θυσιαστικής αγάπης
> και η έμπρακτη εφαρμογή της-χάριτι Χριστού- με καθιστά κοινωνό θείας Φύσεως!
> 
> 
> μπά... μάλλον είσαι κοινωνός "θρησκευτικού" spam...
> 
> το λεγόμενο ως προσηλυτισμός, κι όχι μόνο αυτό, αρνείσαι και να συζητήσεις...
> ...


+++ jolly

Παρότι δηλώνω ένθερμος υποστηρικτής του Χριστιανισμού ως φιλοσοφία, χαλιέμαι πολύ με τους "ευαγγελιστές" (είτε με εισαγωγικά είτε χωρίς) που μπρος στην άγνοια τους, φοβούνται να ανοίξουν κουβέντα για το οτιδήποτε...

----------


## silver

> που μπρος στην άγνοια τους, φοβούνται να ανοίξουν κουβέντα για το οτιδήποτε...



Εάν εννοείς εμένα, πότε σου αρνήθηκα να ανοίξω κουβέντα "παπασιάρκ" ;

Είμαι πάντα έτοιμος για σοβαρό διάλογο, και δεν παρουσιάζομαι ως ξερόλας...

Λοιπόν σ' ακούω!

=========================================================================================

----------


## silver

> ποιανού τα συμφέροντα εξυπηρετεί η προπαγάνδα σου;



Όχι πάντως τα συμφέροντα που εξυπηρετεί η δική σου προπαγάνδα

της " τουρκικής δυτικής θράκης" και της "τουρκικής δημοκρατίας της κύπρου"

Λες να μην καταλαβαίνουμε τι καπνό φουμάρεις;

Κούνια που σε κούναγε...

=========================================================================================

----------


## silver

> Αφηστε ρε τον ανθρωπο να αγιασει



Σπύρο σε ευχαριστώ.  ::  

Νάσαι πάντα καλά!

=========================================================================================

----------


## senius

Η κότα από φύση της, όταν πίνει νερό κοιτάει πάντα τον ουρανό.

Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής?

----------


## silver

> Η κότα από φύση της, όταν πίνει νερό κοιτάει πάντα τον ουρανό.
> 
> Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής?



Τα ζώα δοξολογούν τον Πλάστη τους,

και ο "σοφός" άνθρωπος Τον απορρίπτει!


=========================================================================================

----------


## senius

Έτσι.. 

Αλλα τα ζώα γενικά?
Μάλλον παραμένουν αυτά που είναι?

Μάλλον ξέρω την απάντηση.
 ::

----------


## alasondro

Αρκετα τράβηξε η βλακεία...ώρα να το γαμίσουμε και αυτό το thread 
Ξεκινάω ....

----------


## lord_byron



----------


## zabounis

+ alasondro!
LOL !!!  ::

----------


## silver

> Αρκετα τράβηξε η βλακεία...ώρα να το γαμίσουμε και αυτό το thread 
> Ξεκινάω ....



Δεν νομίζω να σε προσκάλεσα στη θεματική μου ενότητα.

Έριξες μια ματιά, είδες ότι το κείμενο δεν ανταποκρίνεται

στην υψηλή διανόησή σου, μην ξαναπατάς.

Με την φασιστική συμπεριφορά σου, να μην σέβεσαι τον άλλον,

όσο ηλίθιος και αν είναι, δείχνεις το δικό σου χαρακτήρα.

Έχεις ποτέ προβληματιστεί για το μορφωτικό σου επίπεδο;

Σου αρέσει όταν οι άλλοι σε αντιμετωπίζουν με την συμπεριφορά

που παρουσιάζεις εδώ;

Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι για τους τρόπους σου!

=========================================================================================

----------


## alasondro

Γιατί εσένα ποιος σε προσκάλεσε σε αυτό το φόρουμ; Εριξες μια ματιά είδες οτι είναι βουτηγμένο στην αμαρτία και είπες να μας σώσείς; Εχεις προβληματιστεί για το πνευματικό σου επιπεδό (και το διανοητικό...);

Για κάθε σου post θα αντιπαραβάλω τα δικά μου "επιχειρήματα"...Over and Out

=========================================================================================

Υ.Γ Τι παίζει με την γραμμή; Μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε που τελειώνουν τα post σου....
(αν έχει υστερόγραφο πρέπει να βάλω και άλλη απο κάτω;  ::  )

----------


## zabounis

> Δεν νομίζω να σε προσκάλεσα στη θεματική μου ενότητα.


Μας δουλεύεις? Σε ποια θεματική ενότητα αναφέρεσαι? Έχεις ιδέα ότι γράφεις μέσα στο forum του ΑΜΔΑ? 



> Έριξες μια ματιά, είδες ότι το κείμενο δεν ανταποκρίνεται
> στην υψηλή διανόησή σου, μην ξαναπατάς.


Βασικά μια ματιά του έριξα, και κατάλαβα αμέσως ότι το κείμενο ΔΕΝ ανταποκρίνεται στις ανάγκες του δικτυακόυ χώρου αυτού. 
Δεν θέλει και πολύ φαιά ουσία.




> Με την φασιστική συμπεριφορά σου, να μην σέβεσαι τον άλλον,
> όσο ηλίθιος και αν είναι, δείχνεις το δικό σου χαρακτήρα.


Η ηλιθιότητα 'έχει και τα όρια της....την αφήνεις την αφήνεις ...αλλά ως που ???




> Έχεις ποτέ προβληματιστεί για το μορφωτικό σου επίπεδο;
> Σου αρέσει όταν οι άλλοι σε αντιμετωπίζουν με την συμπεριφορά
> που παρουσιάζεις εδώ;


Αυτά τα γράφεις και σε άλλα forum όπου σπαμάρεις κατ' εξακολούθηση.
Εκεί οι άλλοι users δεν σε πήραν στο ψηλό? Είμαστε όλοι τρελοί και περνάει κρίση το μορφωτικό μας επίπεδο ? 




> Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι για τους τρόπους σου!


Μ' αυτή σου τη φράση μου θυμίζεις το κλασσικό κλισέ της κυρα κατίνας που παίρνει τηλέφωνο στην
κουτσομπολίστικη εκπομπή το μεσημέρι και λέει στην ξέκωλη παρουσιάστρια: "Συγχαρητήρια για την εκπομπή σας"

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> ποιανού τα συμφέροντα εξυπηρετεί η προπαγάνδα σου;
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι πάντως τα συμφέροντα που εξυπηρετεί η δική σου προπαγάνδα
> 
> ...


Και τι μας νοιάζει εμάς ?

Άλλωστε κατά τις αγίες γραφές, και οι Ελληνες εχθροί είναι...

Η' δεν σας το είπαν στο κατοιχιτικό ?

Το ξέχασαν όπως ξέχασαν να σας πουν ότι όλα αυτά που μαθαίνουμε σήμερα ως χριστιανισμός είναι ένα ανακάτεμα αρχαίας Ελλάδας και Εβραϊσμού ? 

Τι ήταν τα Χριστούγεννα ?
Τι είναι η νηστεία ?
Τι είναι η αγία τριάδα ?

----------


## acoul

silver μην μασάς. είχαμε τα παλικαράκια της φακής και τώρα έχουμε τα παλικαράκια του πληκτρολογίου. ευτυχώς είναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα. άλλοι απλά κοιτούν εδώ μπας και έχει τίποτε καλό για κατανάλωση και οι υπόλοιποι ότι θυμούνται χαίρονται.

το πόσο φασιστική και ρατσιστική νοοτροπία μας δέρνει είναι το κάτι άλλο. αναρωτιέμαι πόσο DNA από εκείνο των αρχαίων Ελλήνων έχει καταφέρει να διατηρηθεί μέσα μας ώρες ώρες ... πάντως αυτή η γειτονιά είναι το καλύτερο πείραμα για να δει αν κανείς μπορεί να αγιάσει και να μην τον πιάσουν τα διαόλια του ...

άμα τους δεις όλους αυτούς από κοντά που φωνάζουν και βρυχώνται είναι σκέτα αρνιά ... Παναγίες, αλλά το πληκτρολόγιο είναι όπως το τιμόνι και το γκάζι, μεταμορφώνει το μικρό σε τεράστιο ...

----------


## silver

> Γιατί εσένα ποιος σε προσκάλεσε σε αυτό το φόρουμ; Εριξες μια ματιά είδες οτι είναι βουτηγμένο στην αμαρτία και είπες να μας σώσείς; Εχεις προβληματιστεί για το πνευματικό σου επιπεδό (και το διανοητικό...);
> 
> Για κάθε σου post θα αντιπαραβάλω τα δικά μου "επιχειρήματα"...Over and Out
> 
> =========================================================================================
> 
> Υ.Γ Τι παίζει με την γραμμή; Μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε που τελειώνουν τα post σου....
> (αν έχει υστερόγραφο πρέπει να βάλω και άλλη απο κάτω;  )





Με προσκάλεσε σε αυτό το φόρουμ, αυτός που προσκάλεσε και εσένα.

Όσα δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις έχεις εσύ, άλλα τόσα έχω και εγώ.

Δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι η συμπεριφορά σου δείχνει το μορφωτικό σου επίπεδο;

Σου έχει απαγορεύσει κανείς να ανοίξεις δική σου θεματική ενότητα και να γράφεις

αυτό που σε εκφράζει;

Αν το κάνεις, εγώ θα κάνω μια επίσκεψη στη θεματική σου ενότητα, και αν με 

εκφράζει το περιεχόμενο θα λάβω μέρος στη συζήτηση, εάν όχι θα φύγω ησύχως.

Αυτά ορίζουν οι κανόνες και οι συμπεριφορές μέσα στην κοινωνία που ζούμε.

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το καταλάβεις;

Εάν δεν έχεις καθόλου μόρφωση, θυμήσου έναν απλό κανόνα στη ζωή σου :

Μην κάνεις ποτέ στον συνάνθρωπό σου, ό,τι δεν θέλεις να σου κάνουν εσένα!

Πολύ απλό άνθρωπε, δύσκολο να το καταλάβεις;

Στοιχειώδης δική σου αξιοπρέπεια, στο κάτω-κάτω, να μην κάθεσαι σε αυτή την ηλίθια

θεματική ενότητα, δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι προσβάλεις την μεγαλοσύνη σου, με το 

να ασχολείσαι με μένα τον ηλίθιο;

========================================================================================

----------


## alasondro

> Με προσκάλεσε σε αυτό το φόρουμ, αυτός που προσκάλεσε και εσένα.


Εμένα με προσκάλεσε ο Σατανάς πάντως...  ::   :: 


Εδώ μιλάμε για ασύρματα δίκτυα...εσύ τι ρόλο βαράς; Είναι σαν να έχεις πάει σε μια παρουσίαση βιβλίου να μιλάνε όλοι για το Χ βιβλίο και κάθε πέντε λεπτά να πετάγεσαι εσύ και να λες την άποψη σου για το Υ βιβλίο...Πόση ώρα λες να περάσει πριν κάποιος σου πει να βγάλεις τον σκασμό ή να αρχίσεις να μιλάς για το βιβλίο Χ;

----------


## silver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από silver
> 
> Με προσκάλεσε σε αυτό το φόρουμ, αυτός που προσκάλεσε και εσένα.
> 
> 
> Εμένα με προσκάλεσε ο Σατανάς πάντως...  
> 
> 
> Εδώ μιλάμε για ασύρματα δίκτυα...εσύ τι ρόλο βαράς; Είναι σαν να έχεις πάει σε μια παρουσίαση βιβλίου να μιλάνε όλοι για το Χ βιβλίο και κάθε πέντε λεπτά να πετάγεσαι εσύ και να λες την άποψη σου για το Υ βιβλίο...Πόση ώρα λες να περάσει πριν κάποιος σου πει να βγάλεις τον σκασμό ή να αρχίσεις να μιλάς για το βιβλίο Χ;


Yπάρχουν δύο πράγματα που μπορώ να κάνω :

1 ) Να μην σε διορθώσω και να σε αφήσω να κοιμάσαι.
2 ) Να σε διορθώσω λέγοντας ότι το μορφωτικό σου επίπεδο είναι πολύ χαμηλό, και δεν έχεις την
δυνατότητα να καταλάβεις ότι δεν συγκρίνουν ανόμοια πράγματα. Θα κάνω υπομονή με σκοπό να σε βοηθήσω.

Όταν παρουσιάζουν ένα βιβλίο *σε μία και μοναδική αίθουσα*, τότε αυτό που γράφεις είναι σωστό.
Το λάθος σου που δεν μπορείς να το πιάσεις είναι ότι στην έκθεση υπάρχουν πολλές μικρές αίθουσες και παρουσιάζει ο 
κάθε ένας το βιβλίο του. Εδώ, όταν μπαίνεις στην κεντρική σελίδα θα δεις καμιά εικοσαριά θεματικές ενώσεις.

Ο επισκέπτης διαλέγει να μπει εκεί που του αρέσει το περιεχόμενο. Μια θεματική ενότητα μιλάει για ηλεκτρονικά.
Άλλη για ...ιντερνέτ, άλλη για ...τσιπάκια, άλλη για ... WI FI, και άλλη για Γενικά θέματα.

Αν μπω μέσα σε θεματική ενότητα που μιλάνε για ηλεκτρονικά και εγώ γράψω για θρησκεία ή για ταξίδια στη Χονολουλού, τότε είσαι ελεύθερος να πεις ότι ο τύπος είναι για δέσιμο.

Αν όμως πάω στη κατηγορία που γράφει η θεματική ενότητα : *Εδώ γράφετε γενικά ό,τι σας αρέσει.*
και γράψω για θρησκεία ανοίγοντας δική μου ενότητα, έρθεις δε εσύ και διαμαρτυρηθείς, τότε είσαι εσύ
για δέσιμο. 
Είναι λυπηρό να μην έχεις μόρφωση και να γράφεις αυτά που γράφεις και γελοιοποιείσαι.

========================================================================================

----------


## silver

> το πόσο φασιστική και ρατσιστική νοοτροπία μας δέρνει είναι το κάτι άλλο. αναρωτιέμαι πόσο DNA από εκείνο των αρχαίων Ελλήνων έχει καταφέρει να διατηρηθεί μέσα μας ώρες ώρες ... πάντως αυτή η γειτονιά είναι το καλύτερο πείραμα για να δει αν κανείς μπορεί να αγιάσει και να μην τον πιάσουν τα διαόλια του ...




Σοφά τα λόγια σου αδελφέ μου, έτσι είναι όπως τα λες!

Απορώ τι τους έχει πιάσει...

Μπαίνει κανείς σε μια θεματική ενότητα, ρίχνει μια ματιά, δεν τον εκφράζει; φεύγει και δεν 

ξαναπατά. Ευτυχώς είναι λίγοι, εν σχέσει με τις δεκάδες που διαβάζουν τα γραπτά μου καθημερινώς.

Δόξα τω Θεώ!

Νάσαι πάντα καλά.

=========================================================================================

----------


## NetTraptor

> =========================================================================================
> 
> Υ.Γ Τι παίζει με την γραμμή; Μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε που τελειώνουν τα post σου....
> (αν έχει υστερόγραφο πρέπει να βάλω και άλλη απο κάτω;  )


Υπάρχουν πολλές εξηγήσεις. Αν το τυπώσεις μετά την γραμμή έχεις χώρο για σημειώσεις και σχόλια. 
Πάνω από την γραμμή είναι για τον πελάτη και κάτω από την γραμμή είναι για το στέλεχος!
Δεν είναι γραμμή.δες το καλύτερα OMR είναι με το κάθε post σε ψηφιακή μορφή. 
Ohhh shit you wrote beneath this line  ::   ::  

Συγχαρητήρια για την εκπομπή σας!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Με προσκάλεσε σε αυτό το φόρουμ, αυτός που προσκάλεσε και εσένα.
> 
> Όσα δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις έχεις εσύ, άλλα τόσα έχω και εγώ.


μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει τη λειτουργία του forum με του κατηχητικού  :: 


στο forum γίνονται συζητήσεις, και ανταλάσσονται απόψεις...

στο κατηχητικό, λένε ιστοριούλες, θεωρώντας αυτούς που τις ακούνε "οχι πολυ μεγάλου μορφωτικού επιπέδου", και φυσικά δεν γίνεται ποτέ διάλογος... αλλά κύρηγμα... 

εδώ είναι forum, όχι κατηχητικό  :: 

αν μπορείς να ανταλλάξεις απόψεις, έχει καλώς.... τότε έχουμε θέμα συζήτησης... (forum γαρ)

αν όμως θες να μας προπαγανδίζεις στεγνά και να το γυρνάς στην τρελή σε όποιον πάει να σου ανήξει συζήτηση, τι περιμένεις;  :: 


το "δούλεμα" που εισπράτεις, είναι το ακριβές ανάλογο του "δουλέματος" που ρίχνεις σε όποιον πάει να σου ανοίξει συζήτηση...

παπάτζα κερνάς, κοροιδία εισπράτεις...

θεία δίκη!!  ::

----------


## acoul

δεν μας αρέσει; ας ανοίξουμε κάτι που να μας εκφράζει και ας αφήσουμε τα πριόνια, την κριτική και το μαγάρισμα. έλεος επιτέλους με τις ντομάτες, μου τέλειωσαν τα μακαρόνια και έχω πήξει στην περίσσια σάλτσα ...

Οδηγίες χρήσης για τους μη έχοντας κάτι καλύτερο να κάνουν:

1). δεν κάνουμε αυτά που δεν θα θέλαμε να μας κάνουν. καλά μέχρι εδώ ??

2). αν δεν μας αρέσει κάτι ΔΕΝ πετάμε ντομάτες !! πάμε δίπλα και φτιάχνουμε κάτι καλύτερο που να μας εκφράζει και προσευχόμαστε να μην μαζευτούν αυτοί που αρκούνται στο απλά και αποκλειστικά να πετούν ντομάτες ... !!

αα και να βγάζουμε και κανένα νέο λινκ ή καμιά καμιά καινούργια υπηρεσία που και που, ειδικά όσοι φιλοδοξούν να έχουν άποψη με βάρος το οποίο μεταφράζεται σε αντίκρυσμα και έργο !! 

για να σας δούμε και από κοντά στην Γ.Σ. τώρα ...

θερμή παράκληση αν έχουν μείνει μοντ που να τιμούν το θεσμό, να μεταφέρουν σε άλλη ενότητα τα σχόλια ώστε να συνεχισθούν εκεί ελεύθερα και σε κόσμιο επίπεδο προκειμένου να κρατηθεί η συγκεκριμένη ενότητα στο πνεύμα που επέλεξε ο δημιουργός της.

----------


## JollyRoger

> θερμή παράκληση αν έχουν μείνει μοντ που να τιμούν το θεσμό, να μεταφέρουν σε άλλη ενότητα τα σχόλια ώστε να συνεχισθούν εκεί ελεύθερα και σε κόσμιο επίπεδο προκειμένου να κρατηθεί η συγκεκριμένη ενότητα στο πνεύμα που επέλεξε ο δημιουργός της.




ναι, αν έχουν μείνει mods, να επιβάλλουν να σταματήσει οποιοσδήποτε διάλογος μέσα σε ένα forum, ωστε να συνεχίσει ανενόχλητος την προπαγάνδα χωρίς αντίλογο, ο "φωστήρας" μας  ::  xaxaxxaxaaxxa

θεος acoul...


edit: αν κι εσύ δεν το ξέρεις... αυτή η λειτουργία, πραγματοποιείτε με άλλης μορφής software... ΟΧΙ με forum...
στο forum γίνεται συζήτηση, όχι κήρυγμα  :: 

edit2: και καλά ο "θείος"... αναμενόμενος όπως σχεδόν όλο το παπαδαριό... 
αλλά εσύ, απο πότε έγινες πολέμιος του ισότιμου διαλόγου, και υποστηρικτής των "αφ υψηλού διδασκάλων"?  :: 

ή μηπως δεν πρόσεξες, οτι αντί για συζητηση, ο "θείος" επέλεξε να ανέβει στο βάθρο του και να μας πεί χαζούς, για να δικαιολογήσει την δική του αδυναμία συζήτησης πάνω σε αυτά που νομίζει ή θέλει να νομίζουμε οτι είναι η άποψή του;

----------


## ngia

είμαστε στο Β κεφάλαιο μόλις , μετά από 147 posts, και το βιβλίο έχει ΙΔ (14) κεφάλαια ( http://www.athos.edo.gr/modules.php?nam ... &start=420 )
θα ήταν πιο πρακτικό για όλους, ο συγγραφέας να ανεβάσει απλά το βιβλίο ώστε να το διαβάσουν - τυπώσουν όσοι θέλουν

----------


## silver

> θερμή παράκληση αν έχουν μείνει μοντ που να τιμούν το θεσμό, να μεταφέρουν σε άλλη ενότητα τα σχόλια ώστε να συνεχισθούν εκεί ελεύθερα και σε κόσμιο επίπεδο προκειμένου να κρατηθεί η συγκεκριμένη ενότητα στο πνεύμα που επέλεξε ο δημιουργός της.



Αδελφέ "acoul" δυστυχώς μερικοί δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι

αυτογελοιοποιούνται.

Είναι λυπηρό να μην έχει κανείς επίγνωση της αθλίας του κατάστασης,

έτσι ώστε αντί να κλαίει, γελάει!.....

Νάσαι πάντα καλά.

========================================================================================

----------


## silver

========================================================================================
*Η αντιμετώπιση των θλίψεων* 


Οι θλίψεις είναι ένα φαινόμενο μεταπτωτικό. ΄Ολη η ανθρώπινη φύση υπόκειται πλέον στο γεγονός της θλίψεως. Είτε είσαι Χριστιανός είτε όχι, είτε είσαι άγιος είτε αμαρτωλός, είτε Μουσουλμάνος ή οποιοσδήποτε, δεν είναι δυνατόν να ζεις τη ζωή σου δίχως θλίψεις. Δηλαδή δεν είναι οι θλίψεις προτέρημα των Χριστιανών. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό της ανθρώπινης φύσεως. Είναι φαινόμενο της ζωής μας. Τώρα εκείνο που συμβαίνει με τους Χριστιανούς είναι το εξής, ότι ένας χριστιανός μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει τις θλίψεις κατά πνευματικό τρόπο. Εμβαπτίζοντας το γεγονός των θλίψεων μέσα στην πορεία του αγώνος του, με τη Χάρη του Θεού διά της προσευχής και της ευχαριστίας προς το Θεό οι θλίψεις του χριστιανού μεταβάλλονται σε πνευματική ωφέλεια. Αλλά θλίψεις έχουν όλοι. 

Μετά, οι θλίψεις σε οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο είναι ωφέλιμες, γιατί ωφελούν κάθε ένα. Του δίνουν μια καλλιέργεια. Διαφορετικός είναι ο άνθρωπος που καλλιεργήθηκε μέσω των θλίψεων. Οι πάντες, δηλαδή, υπόκεινται στο γεγονός των θλίψεων, η σημασία του πιστού Χριστιανού ή του απίστου είναι ότι δεν αντιμετωπίζουν όλοι τις δυσκολίες κατά τον ίδιον τρόπον. ΄Ολοι αποθνήσκουμε. Το γεγονός του θανάτου είναι καθολικό σ΄ όλους τους ανθρώπους. Ο Χριστιανός αντιμετωπίζει το γεγονός του θανάτου κατά τρόπον χριστιανικό, πιστεύοντας στην Ανάσταση των νεκρών και έχοντας ελπίδα ότι οι κεκοιμημένοι είναι μαζί με τον Χριστό. 

Ο άπιστος πιστεύει ότι απέθανε και ότι δεν υπάρχει, πηγαίνει τον καίει, τον κάμνει στάκτη, τον πετάει μέσα στο ποτάμι και τελείωσε η υπόθεση. ΄Αλλον τον πιάνει η απελπισία και αυτοκτονά να πάει να βρει τον πεθαμένο. Δηλαδή, ο καθένας αντιμετωπίζει ένα γεγονός κατά τον δικό του τρόπο. Ο τρόπος είναι που διαφέρει από θρησκεία σε θρησκεία. Το γεγονός του θανάτου είναι το ίδιο.

=========================================================================================

----------


## JollyRoger

> Είναι λυπηρό να μην έχει κανείς επίγνωση της αθλίας του κατάστασης


 πάλι καλά που έχουμε κι εσένα να μας ενημερώνεις...  ::

----------


## acoul

> ή μηπως δεν πρόσεξες, οτι αντί για συζητηση, ο "θείος" επέλεξε να ανέβει στο βάθρο του και να μας πεί χαζούς, για να δικαιολογήσει την δική του αδυναμία συζήτησης πάνω σε αυτά που νομίζει ή θέλει να νομίζουμε οτι είναι η άποψή του;


ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί μαγαρίζεις την συγκεκριμένη ενότητα. αυτό είναι λίγο φασιστικό! άνοιξε δίπλα μια δική σου ενότητα, παίξε τα σχετικά copy/paste, αράδιασε τις σοφίες σου, και όποιος κάνει κέφι για μπλα μπλα και διάλογο ευπρόσδεκτος. με λίγα λόγια fork it baby. έτσι για να δείχνουμε ότι σεβόμαστε το διαφορετικό και αυτό με το οποίο διαφωνούμε. ξέρεις ότι δεν τα πάω καλά με φίμωτρα, την εξουσία, τους δήθεν, την μόδα και το πριόνισμα, οπότε με πιάνει και μένα το παράπονο και ο οίστρος και αρχίζω τα κάλαντα ... με το ζόρι πάντως διάλογος δεν γίνεται. 

τελικά προς τι όλα αυτά; θέλεις να μας προστατέψεις από κάτι; να δείξεις πόσο μπροστά είσαι ... τι δεν πιάνω εδώ ... ??

BTW, αν ο silver είναι θείος αυτό σημαίνει ότι εσύ είσαι ο ανιψιός;

συγνώμη από τον silver, έτσι μου έρχεται να αρχίσω τα χαστούκια, αλλά μετά σκέφτομαι και καταλήγω ότι είναι καλύτερα για όλους φιλάκι ! τόσο απλό είναι.

όπως έλεγε και ο ποιητής, οι άνθρωποι καλοί είναι, μόνο που δεν τους το έχει πει κανείς !

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά και να βάζουμε συνέχεια μυαλό, μα συνέχεια ντε!

----------


## JollyRoger

καλά δε βλέπεις οτι ο "θείος" (έλα τώρα που δεν κατάλαβες την ειρωνεία..) δεν συζητάει;

τον ρωτάς κάτι, και άμα δε του αρέσει το παίζει τρελίτσα...

αν είναι φασισμός το να προσπαθείς να συζητήσεις με κάποιον που μονολογεί σε ένα χώρο προορισμένο για διάλογο...

τότε το να μη δέχεσαι να συζητήσεις, και να το παίζεις ιστορία και αφυψηλού και να συνεχίζεις το προπαγανδιστικό προσηλυτιστικό spam σου, πως θα το χαρακτήριζες;



ο τύπος μας λέει οτι συζητάει κιολας, και του έχουμε κάνει 3-4 ερωτήσεις που έχει αρνηθεί να απαντήσει λέγοντας οτι να 'ναι ή κάνοντας πως δεν τις είδε, και συνεχίζει τα copy-paste...

"μαγάρισμα" είναι η προσπάθεια συζήτησης?  ::  ... υπο ποιά έννοια; του χαλάω την κατήχηση; απαγορεύεται ο διάλογος; είναι κακό πράγμα ε; ...  :: 

εγώ λέω να αρχίσω να κάνω copy-paste το χρυσό οδηγό  ::  ...
κι άμα με ρωτήσει και κανείς τπτ μετά απο κανα μήνα που όλοι απορρούν τι μπορεί να έχω στο κεφάλι μου, να του το παίζω τρελίτσα κι οτι μου χαλάει την εννότητα...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

btw, ο τύπος θα μπορούσε να είχε κάνει ένα και μοναδικό post, με το παρακάτω link
http://www.athos.edo.gr/modules.php?nam ... sc&start=0

γιατί λες δεν το έκανε, αλλά κάνει αυτό που βλέπεις να κάνει;

----------


## acoul

> ... να του το παίζω τρελίτσα ...


δεν χρειάζεται να το παίξεις ... αυτό ή το έχεις ή δεν το έχεις ... το δήθεν είναι ζήτημα χρόνου να βγει στη φόρα ... και φυσικά όσοι το έχουν είναι λίγοι και τυχεροί γιατί πως να το κάνουμε η γνήσια τρέλα είναι γοητευτική και έρωτας δίχως τρέλα δεν παίζει .

Υπόσχομαι να κάνω edit/delete τις εδώ δημοσιεύσεις μου και να τις μεταφέρω σε άλλη ενότητα αν δεν το κάνει κάποιος φίλος μοντ. πάντα φίλοι είναι και ας έχουν αναλάβει αυτό τον άχαρο και άκομψο ρόλο της συγκεκριμένης εξουσίας  :: 

@jolly: πάμε δίπλα μπρε παλικάρι, ας κάνουμε την πρώτη κίνηση εμείς λοιπόν ... εμένα μου αρέσουν όλα αυτά τα υπαρξιακά ... στην τελική αυτή την πρώτη ύλη έχουμε με αυτή πρέπει να δουλέψουμε και να κάνουμε χωριό !!

----------


## silver

=========================================================================================
*Ασκητές μέσα στον κόσμο.*

Ο ευλογημένος Συμεών 

Το 1922 ήρθε από την Μικρασία με τους πρόσφυγες ένα ορφανό Ελληνόπουλο, ονόματι Συμεών. Εγκαταστάθηκε στον Πειραιά σε μια παραγκούλα και εκεί μεγάλωσε μόνο του. Είχε ένα καροτσάκι και έκανε τον αχθοφόρο. Γράμματα δεν ήξερε ούτε πολλά πράγματα από την πίστη μας. Είχε τη μακάρια απλότητα και πίστη απλή και απερίεργη. 

Όταν ήρθε σε ηλικία γάμου νυμφεύθηκε, έκανε δυο παιδιά και μετακόμισε με την οικογένειά του στη Νίκαια. Κάθε πρωΐ πήγαινε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για να βγάλει το ψωμάκι του. Περνούσε όμως κάθε μέρα το πρωΐ από το ναό του αγίου Σπυρίδωνα, έμπαινε μέσα, στεκόταν μπροστά στο τέμπλο, έβγαζε το καπελάκι του και έλεγε: «Καλημέρα, Χριστέ μου, ο Συμεών είμαι. Βοήθησέ με να βγάλω το ψωμάκι μου». Το βράδυ που τελείωνε την δουλειά του ξαναπερνούσε από την Εκκλησία, πήγαινε πάλι μπροστά στο τέμπλο και έλεγε: «Καλησπέρα, Χριστέ μου, ο Συμεών είμαι. Σʼευχαριστώ που με βοήθησες και σήμερα». Κι έτσι περνούσαν τα χρόνια του ευλογημένου Συμεών. 

Περίπου το έτος 1950 όλα τα μέλη της οικογενείας του αρρώστησαν από φυματίωση και εκοιμήθησαν εν Κυρίω. Έμεινε ολομόναχος ο Συμεών και συνέχισε αγόγγυστα την δουλειά του αλλά και δεν παρέλειπε να περνά από τον άγιο Σπυρίδωνα να καλημερίζει και να καλησπερίζει τον Χριστό, ζητώντας τη βοήθειά Του και ευχαριστώντας Τον. 

Όταν γήρασε ο Συμεών, αρρώστησε. Μπήκε στο Νοσοκομείο και νοσηλεύτηκε περίπου για ένα μήνα. Μια προϊσταμένη από την Πάτρα τον ρώτησε κάποτε: 
- Παππού, τόσες μέρες εδώ μέσα δεν ήρθε κανείς να σε δει. Δεν έχεις κανέναν δικό σου στον κόσμο; 
- Έρχεται, παιδί μου, κάθε πρωΐ και απόγευμα ο Χριστός και με παρηγορεί. 
- Και τι σου λέει παππού; 
- «Καλημέρα, Συμεών, ο Χριστός είμαι, κάνε υπομονή». «Καλησπέρα, Συμεών, ο Χριστός είμαι, κάνε υπομονή». 

Η προϊσταμένη παραξενεύτηκε και κάλεσε τον πνευματικό της, π. Χριστόδουλο Φάσο, να έρθει να δει τον Συμεών μήπως πλανήθηκε. Ο π. Χριστόδουλος τον επισκέφθηκε, του έπιασε την κουβέντα, του έκανε την ερώτηση της Προϊσταμένης και ο Συμεών του έδωσε την ίδια απάντηση. Τις ίδιες ώρες πρωΐ και βράδυ, που ο Συμεών πήγαινε στο ναό και χαιρετούσε τον Χριστό, τώρα και ο Χριστός χαιρετούσε τον Συμεών. Τον ρώτησε ο Πνευματικός: 

- Μήπως είναι φαντασία σου; 
- Όχι, πάτερ, δεν είμαι φαντασμένος, ο Χριστός είναι. 
- Ήρθε και σήμερα; 
- Ήρθε. 
- Και τι σου είπε; 
- Καλημέρα Συμεών, ο Χριστός είμαι. Κάνε υπομονή σε τρεις μέρες θα σε πάρω κοντά μου πρωΐ πρωΐ. 

Ο Πνευματικός κάθε μέρα πήγαινε στο Νοσοκομείο, μιλούσε μαζί του και έμαθε για την ζωή του. Κατάλαβε ότι πρόκειται περί ευλογημένου ανθρώπου. Την τρίτη ημέρα πρωΐ – πρωΐ πάλι πήγε να δει τον Συμεών και να διαπιστώσει αν θα πραγματοποιηθεί η πρόρρηση ότι θα πεθάνει. Πράγματι εκεί που κουβέντιαζαν, ο Συμεών φώναξε ξαφνικά: «Ήρθε ο Χριστός», και εκοιμήθη τον ύπνο του δικαίου. 

Αιωνία του η μνήμη. Αμήν.

========================================================================================

----------


## WildChallenger

A CHALLENGER APPEARS!!

----------


## papashark

*ΕΡΜΗΣ Ο ΤΡΙΣΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΣ* 
*ΣΜΑΡΑΓΔΙΝΟΣ ΠΙΝΑΞ*

I. Είναι αληθέστατον αψευδεύστατον, βεβαιότατον.

ΙΙ. Το προς τα κάτω, αναλογεί τω προς τα άνω, και το προς τα άνω είναι ανάλογον τω προς τα κάτω, προς επιτέλεσιν των θαυμασίων του Ενός μόνου Πράγματος.

ΙΙΙ. Και όπως τα πάντα προήλθον εξ Ενός πράγματος, διά της Σκέψεως Ενός, ούτω τα πάντα εγεννήθησαν εκ του Όντος τούτου διά προσαρμογής.

IV. Πατήρ του είναι ο Ήλιος, μήτηρ του η Σελήνη, ο άνεμος έφερεν αυτό εν γαστρί, η γη είναι η τροφός του.

V. Ο πατήρ του Παντός είναι το Τέλεσμα. Η δύναμις αυτού γίνεται μεγίστη, όταν μετατραπεί εις γην.

VI. Θέλεις χωρίσει την γην από του πυρός, το λεπτόν από του πυκνού ηπίως και μετά μεγάλης επιδεξιότητας.

VII. Θέλει τότε ανέλθει από της γης εις τον ουρανόν και πάραυτα θέλει κατέλθει εκ νέου επί της γης, ένθα θα συλλέξη την δύναμιν των ανωτέρων και κατωτέρων πραγμάτων.

VIII. Θέλεις ούτω αποκτήσει πάσαν του Κόσμου την δόξαν και πάσα σκοτία θέλει στη μακράν σου.

IX. Αυτή εστίν η κραταιά δύναμις πάσης δυνάμεως, διότι θα νικήσει παν το λεπτόν, και θα διαπεράσει παν το στερεόν.

Χ. Ούτως εδημιουργήθη ο Κόσμος.

ΧΙ. Εκ των άνω υποδείξεων θέλουσι πηγάσει απειράριθμοι εφαρμογαί των οποίων το μέσον επιτεύξεως ενδείκνυται ενταύθα.

ΧΙΙ. Διά τούτο εκλήθη Ερμής ο Τρισμέγιστος, κεκτημένος τα τρία μέρη της Παγκόσμιου Φιλοσοφίας.

----------


## papashark

Ερμής ο Τρισμέγιστος,
Μυστικοί Διάλογοι, 
Ποίμανδρος


Αναγνωρίζω τη φύση.
Γνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου και τη συνάρτηση αυτών των δύο με την κοσμική εξέλιξη.
Στη μικρή μας γειτονιά, στο δικό μας ηλιακό σύστημα,
είναι αυτονόητο ότι αποτελούμε μέρος της συμπαντικής ενότητας.
Ο άνθρωπος έχει προικιστεί από την ανώτερη δύναμη να δράσει με ελεύθερη βούληση,
σεβόμενος όμως τους κανόνες και τους νόμους που έχουν θεσπιστεί από το Θεό.
όπως είναι η περί Θεού αγνωσία

Θεός 
Ο Θεός είναι Φως.Προέρχεται από το φως. Το φως είναι κρυμμένο παντού, στο βράχο, στην πέτρα.
Όταν ο άνθρωπος γίνεται ένα με το Θεό-Φως, τότε γίνεται ένα με το Παντου οποίου αποτελεί μέρος.
Ο Θεός υπάρχει στον ουρανό, αλλά και στα βάθη της καρδιάς μας.
Εφόσον ο Θεός βρίσκεται στην καρδιά του ανθρώπου,
ο άνθρωπος βρίσκεται στον ουρανό, και γίνεται και αυτός Θεός.
Και ο Θεός, που ήταν τεμαχισμένος γίνεται και πάλι ΕΝΑ.


Κόσμος
Τα πάντα εισίν εν εν παντί, και εν τούτω
ευρίσκεται ολόκληρον εν πάσι τοις πράγμασι. Τούτον όπερ ολόκληρον εν παντί υπάρχει.

Είναι η αρχική αιτία αιώνιος.Αμέτρητος ουσία εκδηλούσα πνευματικός δυνάμεις.
πιστρέφουσιν.
Αντίθεσις μεταξύ του ηθικού και φυσικού Νόμου δεν υφίσταται.
Η ύλη και το πνεύμα είναι εκπόρευσις μίας και της αυτής αρχικής αιτίας.
Ο πνευματικός κόσμος αποτελεί εν προς το φυσικό.
Το παν ζει. Ουδέν δημιουργείται, ουδέν καταστρέφεται.

Ο θάνατος είναι η έναρξις μίας νέας ζωής.


Αλήθεια
Ο άνθρωπος έχει δικαίωμα επί της Αθανασίας,
την οποία θα κατακτήσει με την εύρυθμη χρήση όλων των ιδιοτήτων που υπάρχουν εντός του.

Τίποτα δεν αρχίζει και τίποτα δεν τελειώνει κατά τρόπο απόλυτο.
Η αρχή και το τέλος είναι φαινομενικά.
Στην πραγματικότητα, τα πάντα εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν διαμέσου συνεχών μεταμορφώσεων.
Πάν ό,τι πραγματοποιείται ως έργο προϋπήρχε ως δύναμη.
Η γήινη ζωή κάθε ξεχωριστού όντος είναι μια απλή φάση μιας ζωής ευρύτερης,
ένα μόνο επεισόδιο της διαρκούς ζωής των όντων.

----------


## silver

=========================================================================================


*5η. «Ανοίξαντός σου την χείρα, τα σύμπαντα πλησθήσονται χρηστότητος, αποστρέψαντος δε σου το πρόσωπον, ταραχθήσονται» (Ψαλμ. 103:28 ).*

Ο Πανάγαθος και πλουσιόδωρος Θεός μας, εδημιούργησε δύο κόσμους, τον πνευματικόν κόσμον εις τον ουράνιον χώρον, τα τάγματα των απειραρίθμων αγγέλων, τας αμετρήτους στρατιάς των λειτουργικών αυτών πνευμάτων και μονάς πολλάς και ποικίλας κατοικίας. Κατόπιν έκανε τον αισθητόν τούτον κόσμον με κορωνίδα αυτού υψίστης θεϊκής σοφίας τον άνθρωπον, εντεταλμένον να βασιλεύη και κατακυριεύη επί πάντων των εν αυτή. Εις τον χώρον του ουρανού, η χρηστότης του Παναγάθου Θεού επλημμύρισε τας υπάρξεις των αγίων αγγέλων και εκ της πολλής μακαριότητας έψαλλον και ύμνουν ακαταπαύστως, με ασιγήτους δοξολογίας, δι’ αυτού του τρόπου ευχαριστούντες την αιωνίαν αγαθότητα και ευσπλαγχνίαν του αγίου Θεού, που τους ηξίωσε τοιαύτης τιμής και δόξης και απολαύσεως! Αλλοίμονον όμως! Ο πρώτος των αγγέλων, ο καλούμενος εωσφόρος, επαναστατεί, γίνεται αποστάτης του Θεού. Ζητεί, επιθυμεί, προαιρείται ισοθεϊαν. «Αναβήσομαι, λέγει, επάνω των νεφών και έσομαι όμοιος τω Υψίστω» (Ησαϊας, 14,14 ). Εις τούτον τον βλάσφημον και υπερήφανον λογισμόν μόλις συγκατετέθη, απέστρεψεν ο δίκαιος Θεός το γλυκύ και εράσμιον θείόν Του πρόσωπον και αμέσως μετά τρομερωτάτου πατάγου κατέπεσεν από την υψηλήν του θέσιν και τάξιν και εδέθη δεσμοίς αλύτοις εις τον ζόφον του άδου, συμπαρασύρας και όλον το τάγμα του το συνακόλουθον τη κακίστη αυτού προαιρέσει! Ταύτα εγίνοντο εις τους ουρανίους χώρους. 

========================================================================================

----------


## JollyRoger

respect papa  ::  αν έχεις κι άλλα τέτοια, δώσε!  ::

----------


## themaxx

Try this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQdeCHt5 ... re=related



```
An examination of the presence of religion in many of the big news stories of recent years, from Muslim riots over cartoons to the Ten Commandments in front of courthouses, a born-again Christian in the White House and Scientology in the birthing room.
```

----------


## silver

========================================================================================



*Tο καραβάκι.*


Ένας μικρούλης έρριξε στην άκρη του γυαλού το όμορφο καραβάκι του.
Δεν πρόσεξε, όμως,και έτσι το καραβάκι απομακρύνθηκε, χωρίς να προλάβει να το πιάσει.
Τότε ο πατέρας του πήρε πέτρες και τις πετούσε μπροστά από το καραβάκι.
Ο μικρός στην αρχή δεν κατάλαβε και απόρησε για αυτό το πετροβόλημα.
Αλλά δεν άργησε να εννοήσει.
Οι πέτρες έπεφταν πέρα από το καραβάκι, χωρίς να το χτυπούν.
Και με τα κυματάκια, που προκαλούσαν, το έφεραν σιγά-σιγά πίσω στην ακρογιαλιά.
Κι έτσι ο μικρός με μεγάλη χαρά το πήρε πάλι στην αγκαλιά του. 

Πολλές από τις θλίψεις που μας βρίσκουν μοιάζουν με αυτό το πετροβόλημα.
Είναι οι πέτρες που ρίχνει ο Θεός, σαν απομακρυνθούμε από κοντά του, για να γυρίσουμε σε Αυτόν.

=========================================================================================

----------


## JollyRoger

> πέτρες που ρίχνει ο Θεός, σαν απομακρυνθούμε από κοντά του, για να γυρίσουμε σε Αυτόν.






> Θεός 
> Ο Θεός είναι Φως.Προέρχεται από το φως. Το φως είναι κρυμμένο παντού, στο βράχο, στην πέτρα.
> Όταν ο άνθρωπος γίνεται ένα με το Θεό-Φως, τότε γίνεται ένα με το Παντου οποίου αποτελεί μέρος.
> Ο Θεός υπάρχει στον ουρανό, αλλά και στα βάθη της καρδιάς μας.
> Εφόσον ο Θεός βρίσκεται στην καρδιά του ανθρώπου,
> ο άνθρωπος βρίσκεται στον ουρανό, και γίνεται και αυτός Θεός.
> Και ο Θεός, που ήταν τεμαχισμένος γίνεται και πάλι ΕΝΑ.
> 
> 
> ...


silver, θα έλεγες οτι ο θεός στον οποίο αναφέρεται η ιστοριούλα σου, είναι η ίδια έννοια με αυτήν του παραπάνω αποσπάσματος, αλλά απευθυνόμενη σε "χαμηλό μορφωτικό επίπεδο"? 
ή πιστεύεις οτι εννοεί κάτι διαφορετικό; όπως το διαβάζω εγώ το βλέπω διαφορετικό... εσύ τι λες;

----------


## silver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από silver
> 
> πέτρες που ρίχνει ο Θεός, σαν απομακρυνθούμε από κοντά του, για να γυρίσουμε σε Αυτόν.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Θα γνωρίζεις ίσως ότι τα κείμενα του Ερμή δεν είναι δεκτά από την Εκκλησία.

Αν μελετήσεις με προσοχή αυτές τις λίγες ενότητες θα διαπιστώσεις ότι δεν "στέκουν"

θεολογικά. Πρόσεξέ τα και θα το αντιληφθείς.


Τώρα ποια η σχέση του κειμένου μου με το κείμενο του Ερμή;

"Ο Θεός είναι Φως. Προέρχεται από το φως".

Είναι σοβαρά αυτά τα πράγματα για να τα συζητάμε; Ο Θεός προέρχεται από το ...φως!...

Ούτε οι άνθρωποι, ούτε οι άγγελοι γνωρίζουν την ουσία του Θεού.

Γνωρίζουμε μόνον τις άκτιστες ενέργειες του Θεού.


Το κείμενάκι μου, έχει σκοπό μόνο να πληροφορήσει τον αδελφό μας, πως να έχει υπομονή
στα διάφορα προβλήματα που αναφύονται και εμπιστοσύνη στο Πλάστη του. 
Όποια δε δοκιμασία τον επισκεφτεί στην ζωή του, να την αντιμετωπίσει με εμπιστοσύνη στην 
αγάπη και πρόνοια του καλού Θεού μας, ο Οποίος το κάθε τι το επιτρέπει για την δική μας σωτηρία.

=========================================================================================

----------


## silver

> respect papa  αν έχεις κι άλλα τέτοια, δώσε!




Ευκαρία να δοκιμαστεί η υπομονή μερικών! 

Έχω πλήθος τέτοιων κειμένων  ::  

Στο τέλος έχω την εντύπωση, θα σας βάλλω όλους εδώ, στον Παράδεισο

και εγώ θα μείνω έξω....  ::  

========================================================================================

----------


## silver

========================================================================================
*ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟΝ Β΄

Περί θλίψεων, πόνων και κόπων.

21 ) Επιστολή*


Η θλίψις είναι όργανον, εργαλείον, το οποίον κρατεί ο Θεός εις το χέρι Του, και Αυτός μόνος το εργάζεται, καθώς Του υπαγορεύει η άπειρος σοφία Του. Εις τον κάθε άνθρωπον διαφοροτρόπως
το εργάζεται, αναλόγως της ανάγκης που έχει έκαστος. Η θλίψις με την ποικιλομορφία της εξαγνίζει και αγιάζει τον άνθρωπον εκείνον, που με σοφίαν και γνώσιν την δέχεται. Δηλαδή κάθε θλίψις του χριστιανού είναι θεία επίσκεψις έχουσαν σκοπόν την σωτηρίαν αυτού και την αποστέλλει η γλυκυτάτη δεξιά του ουρανίου μας Πατρός, αν και απαρέσκεται η φύσις μας εις την τοιαύτην, καθώς και τα πικρά φάρμακα απαρέσκουν εις τον ασθενούντα. Εάν η θλίψις δεν έχει καμμίαν σχέσιν με ημάς, πάντως θα είχαμε την μοίραν του εωσφόρου, διότι και εκείνος ευρισκόμενος εις το ύψος της δόξης και της αναπαύσεως, ελησμόνησε την μεγαλειότητα του Θεού και την εαυτού σμικρότητα και αδυναμίαν, « στήσω τον θρόνον μου επί των νεφελών και έσομαι όμοιος τω Υψίστω». Και ταύτα διανοηθέντα, κάτω τον έρρψεν ο Θεός, και ο πρώτος ανατέλλων φωτεινότατος άγγελος, γέγονε δαίμων, Σατανάς, διάβολος, το βρωμερώτερον εκ των δημιουργημάτων του Θεού, ουχί τη φύσει, διότι ο Θεός όλα λιαν καλά τα εποίησεν, αλλά τη προαιρέσει πονηρός και αντάρτης! Ο διάβολος διασπείρει μέσα εις τας οικογενείας την μεμψιμοιρίαν, την απαρέσκειαν, την ζήλειαν, την ισχυρογνωμοσύνην, κ.λ.π. και ούτω υπάρχει εις πολλάς οικογενείας ένα πρόσωπον, που θα διαταράσση την ειρήνην, την γαλήνην και την χαράν της οικογενείας. Αυτή η κακή σπορά δεν έλειψε και μέσα εις την του Κυρίου ιεράν οικογένειαν, όπου είχε δημιουργήσει επί της γης δια την μέλλουσαν σωτηρίαν, δηλαδή εν μέσω των ιερών μαθητών Του, ο Ιούδας ο Ισκαριώτης, σπόρος θεοκτόνος! Ο διάβολος σπείρει τον σπόρον εν μέσω του σίτου, και εις τας συνοδείας των μοναχών το τοιούτον υπάρχει, όχι ότι το πρόσωπον αυτό είναι κακόν, αλλά έχοντας τας αδυναμίας αυτάς, μεμψιμοιρίαν, ζήλειαν κ.λ.π., γίνεται ένα όργανον, δια να διαταράσση την ειρήνην και ησυχίαν των άλλων.
Όλα αυτά μαρτυρούν ότι είμεθα εξόριστοι της αληθινής πατρίδος μας, ευρισκόμενοι εις τα σωφρονιστήρια, ένθα εξασκείται η παιδεία Κυρίου, και όσοι ευρεθούν δια της παιδείας ευδόκιμοι, εισάγονται πάλιν εις την ουράνιον κληρονομίαν λαμβάνοντες και πάλιν την χαθείσαν υιοθεσίαν των, άξιοι να κληρονομήσουν τον Θεόν. Όσοι μείνουν απαίδευτοι, ως εγώ, και δεν αναγνωρίζουν την παιδείαν, αλλά δια των έργων των αναδειχθούν νόθοι, αποδιώκονται ως ανάξιοι της υιοθεσίας, εις ην απέβλεπεν η παιδεία Κυρίου και καταδικάζονται. Ο αγαθός Θεός και Πατήρ ημών να μας αξιώση μετά των ευδοκίμων, των λαβόντων την υιοθεσίαν, εις αιώνας αιώνων. Αμήν.

========================================================================================

----------


## tripkaos

να σας πω για να παει για μπανιο τι πρεπει να κανουμε report?
1ο δεν ειναι στο δυκτιο,2ο δεν νομιζω να τον ενδιαφερει να μπει στο δυκτιο,3ο δεν τον ενδιαφερει το δυκτιο,4ο πρωτο ποστ ασχετο θεμα κτλ

----------


## tripkaos

No in between (x4)

(x2)
So you follow
Me where ever i may go
Oh will you let me slip away into unknown.

No in between (x2)

(x2)
That single world (confusing)
Together i am (confusing)
You and I excell

(x2)
So you follow
Me where ever i may go
Oh will you let me slip away into unknown.

(x2)
That single world (confusing)
Together i am (confusing)
You and I excell

No in between

(x2)
So you follow
Me where ever i may go
Oh will you let me slip away into unknown.

No in between

----------


## tripkaos

The Thrillseekers feat. Fisher
The Last Time

You touched me
You answered
You loved me
No one on earth could ever make me
Make me feel
So loved, so complete
You have your own way

The only answer to every reason
That I can dream of
The one solution to every problem
That makes me crazy

It turns me inside out
The last time we touched, the last time you held me
I was a soul in your hand
The last time we touched, the last time you held me

My life had only begun
The last time we missed, and I could see you clearly
My eyes were not opened up
The last time we missed, the last time I held you
I could see you clearly

Your sky is mine, I walk beneath it
Not alone
When I call your name
You always answer

And every time I begin to doubt you
You give me more love
No hesitation
You come to me when my heart is beating
So hard I cannot breathe

You give me all I need

And this is all I need
The last time we touched, the last time you held me
My eyes were not opened up
The last time we missed, the last time I held you
I could see you clearly

You touched me

I feel you in my arms
The last time we touched, the last time you held me
I was a soul in your hand
The last time we touched, my heart could see you clearly

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από silver
> 
> ...


Απλά τραγική η απάντηση σου...

Η εκκλησία απορρίπτει δεκάδες κείμενα πολύ καλύτερα από τα δικά της. Ειδικά στην περίπτωση του Ερμή του Τρισμέγιστου, η ανάγκη απόρριψης των κειμένων του είναι επιτακτική για την εκκλησία, καθότι θα βρεθεί στην δυσχέρεια της αποκάλυψης πολλών από τον γραφώμενων της να προέρχονται τουλάχιστον 2.000 χρόνια πριν τον καιρό της.

Έκανες ανάλυση στο κείμενο κοιτώντας το δάχτυλο, είναι σαν να λέμε τι βλακείες λένε οι γραφές ότι ο Θεός έφτιαξε τον κόσμο μέσα σε 7 μέρες, σαν τις βλακείες που έκαναν οι Ευαγγελιστές στην Αμερική τον 19ο αιώνα, που προσπάθησαν να πουν ακόμα και ώρα και ημερομηνία που έφτιαξε ο θεός τον κόσμο...

Ο Δαρβίνος έκανε την αρχή στον δυτικό πολιτισμό να διατυπώσει την "εξέλιξη των ειδών", όσοι σαν και σένα βλέπουν το δάχτυλο αντί για το δάσος, απέριψαν τις θεωρίες του Δαρβίνου ως αιρετικές από τότε, και συνεχίζουν μέχρι σήμερα.

Πλην όμως σήμερα η επιστήμη έχει καταφέρει να επιβεβαιώσει τις θεωρίες του Δαρβίνου, και όλο και περισσότερος κόσμος τις αποδέχεται, και όλο και λιγότεροι έχουν μείνει να κοιτάνε το δάχτυλο.

Και έτσι η ίδια η επιστήμη που έρχετε σε διαρκή αντίθεση με τις γραφές, που απαντάει σε πολλά από τα ερωτήματα μας, είναι αυτή που κάνει την πίστη προς τον Θεό ισχυρότερη, αφού όσο περισσότερα απαντάει, τόσο μεγαλύτερα ερωτήματα αφήνει.

Πολλοί επιστήμονες είναι οπαδοί του ρητού "εν αρχή ην η ενέργεια" και μετά πάνε στο Big Bang και δίνουν την κοσμογονία τους με βάση την ενέργεια που υπήρχε και την εντροπία που είχε αυτή και σχηματιστεί ο κόσμος. Βέβαια τα ερωτήματα για το γιατί υπήρχε ενέργεια, γιατί είχε εντροπία, και το πως από την ενέργεια φτάσαμε στην τελειότητα της ανθρώπινης ζωής και της "φύσης", δεν έχουν απαντήσεις και εκεί η άγνοια απαντιέται με την πίστη.

Εγώ είμαι οπαδός του "εν αρχή ην ο λόγος", και ο νοών νοήτο.

Ετσι και ο Ερμής χρησιμοποιεί τα δικά του λόγια, και έτσι για αυτόν Θεός είναι φώς, έτσι για αυτόν περιφραστικά εν αρχή ην το φως, και άμα διαβάσεις περισσότερο Ερμή, θα καταλάβεις τι είναι το φως. 

Αν πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να συζητήσεις με δογματικά επιχειρήματα ότι η Εκκλησία έχει απορρίψει αυτό που λέω, τότε θα βρεθείς μακριά από τον συνομιλητή σου, και απλά αφού δεν έχεις θέληση να συζητήσεις, ο συνομιλητής σου θα σε απορρίψει.

Έχε υπόψιν σου ότι ο σκοταδισμός λειτούργησε αρκετά καλά τον μεσαίωνα, απευθυνόμενος σε αγράμματους αγρότες κυρίως, σε ανθρώπους που ποτέ δεν πήγαν σχολείο. Εδώ μέσα το μορφωτικό επίπεδο είναι αρκετά ανεβασμένο, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία είναι είτε απόφοιτοι τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης είτε σπουδάζουν στην τριτοβάθμια, οπότε αν δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις κουβέντα, καλύτερα να τα μαζέψεις και να την κάνεις γι' αλλού.

----------


## silver

=========================================================================================

Με τη μάθηση αποκτά ο άνθρωπος την αυτοσυνειδησία του γνωρίζοντος, την βεβαιότητα και την αίσθηση ότι είναι επα-ίων. Γνωρίζει τάχα τα πάντα, οπότε ακολουθεί η έπαρση, η κενοδοξία, η υπερηφάνεια. Το δε χειρότερο είναι η οίηση, που όποιος προσβάλλεται από το δαίμονα αυτό, πολύ δύσκολα θεραπεύεται. Κι αυτό, γιατί, όπως λένε οι σοφοί, το πνεύμα της οιήσεως επικάθεται στο κέντρο της νοήσεως και δεν αφήνει το νού να δή την αλήθεια. Αν δε λάβη κανείς υπ’ όψη ότι οι αρρώστειες αυτές της ψυχής υπάρχουν σπερματικά στις ψυχές μας σαν αδαμιαία κληροδοσία, τότε είμαστε όλοι προσβεβλημένοι, αφού «τη εφέσει του καρπού της γνώσεως εκπεπτώκαμεν…», κατά τον άγιο Γρηγόριο τον Παλαμά και την δογματική παράδοση της Εκκλησίας. Συνεπώς η ίδια η έφεση του ειδέναι γεννάει την φυσίωση, οπότε η αυτοσυνειδησία της γνώσεως από τους παιδευθέντες είναι μάλλον πρόσκομμα στην οδό του αγιασμού, θεμελιώδη θέση της οποίας κατέχει η ταπείνωση, που είναι η επίγνωση της αλήθειας.

=========================================================================================

----------


## papashark

Αρα ? ...

Να εγκαταλείψουμε την μάθηση ?

Γιατί άλλωστε, όσο ποιο ζώα είμαστε, τόσο ποιο εύκολα θύματα είμαστε....

Εγώ αντίθετα θα έλεγα ότι η μάθηση είναι το πρώτο εργαλείο που χρειαζόμαστε για να χτίσουμε τον ναό του νου μέσα μας, γιατί όταν βρούμε τον Θεό μέσα μας, τότε θα μπορέσουμε να γίνουμε πραγματικά και εμείς μέρος Του.

----------


## NetTraptor

Όλα αυτά μου θυμίζουν μια σειρά από κινέζικες ασυνάρτητες εικόνες που μου είχαν στείλει 



Thank you for your Corporation & Merry Christmas

Αυτό το forum έχει περάσει πολύ μπροστα...  ::

----------


## silver

=========================================================================================

Ο δε Άγιος Αντώνιος ηρώτησεν τους απίστους φιλοσόφους και πάλιν λέγων : Ειπέτε μοι, ποία είναι προτιμοτέρα, η απόδειξις της αληθούς πίστεως με την πράξιν και την ενέργειαν ή η απόδειξις με μόνους τους λόγους; Οι δε είπον ότι προτιμοτέρα και βεβαιοτέρα είναι η απόδειξις με την πράξιν και τα έργα. Τότε ο Όσιος λέγει εις αυτούς: Καλώς είπατε, ιδού λοιπόν, εδώ είναι τινές δαιμονιζόμενοι και ιατρεύσατε αυτούς με τους συλλογισμούς σας ή με μαγείαν και άλλην τέχνην, ως βούλεσθε, επικαλούμενοι τα αναίσθητά σας είδωλα, ει δε και δεν δύνασθε, εγώ θα τους θεραπεύσω, δια να γνωρίσετε του Εσταυρωμένου Χριστού, τον οποίον χλευάζετε, την άμαχον δύναμιν. Οι δε είπον ότι δεν ηδύναντο να πράξουν τοιούτον θαυμάσιον. Επικαλεσάμενος τότε τον Χριστόν ο Άγιος, εσφράγισε τρισώς τους ασθενείς με το σημείον του Τιμίου Σταυρού και εθεραπεύθησαν, σωφρονισθέντες δε ηυχαρίστουν τον Κύριον. Οι δε φιλόσοφοι, ιδόντες τοιούτον σημείον, εξεπλάγησαν. Λέγει τότε προς αυτούς ο Άγιος: τι θαυμάζετε; Δεν είμαι εγώ εκείνος όστις έκαμε το θαύμα, αλλ’ ο Χριστός, εις τον οποίον, εάν πιστεύετε και σεις, δεν χρειάζεσθε πλέον με λόγους απόδειξιν, αλλά η προς Χριστόν πίστις και αγάπη θα ενεργή ομοίως και εις εσάς. 

=========================================================================================

----------


## alasondro

Mods *έλεος...* κάντε κάτι...

----------


## tripkaos

> Mods *έλεος...* κάντε κάτι...


+++

----------


## JB172

Αγαπάτε αλλήλους. 
Locked.

Αγαπητέ χρήστη silver.
Το παρόν forum ασχολείται με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Εχεις να προσφέρεις κάτι πάνω σε αυτό;
Ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να πιστεύει σε όποια θρησκεία θέλει και είναι δικαίωμά του.

Παρακαλώ να μην ανοικτεί νέο thread με παρεμφερές θέμα (που μπορεί να προκαλεί έριδες), διότι οι mods θα αναγκαστούν να πάρουν μέτρα που δε θα τους είναι ευχάριστα.

----------

